# Buffers



## Woodman4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Looking for a good palm buffer and right angle one. I want to use the bigger one for tables and bar tops and the smaller for, well, smaller pieces.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

We have an introduction section where you can say a few words about yourself. If you fill out your profile in your "User Control Panel", you can list any hobbies, experience or other facts. You can also list your general geographical location which would be a help in answering some questions. In doing that your location will show under your username when you post. 

I use both air or electric polishers, 7" or 9" with wool bonnets. For air polishers, you need a high capacity (CFM's) compressor. You have to be careful to make sure the finish is cured, and you use an appropriate polishing compound, and that you don't overheat the finish. Keep an eye on buildup on the bonnet, as it can scratch the surface. Hand polishing is slower but can be safer and very effective. I like the final rub to be by hand to remove any swirls.






















.


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

Woodman4 said:


> Looking for a good palm buffer and right angle one. I want to use the bigger one for tables and bar tops and the smaller for, well, smaller pieces.


I would try a tool outlet store such as harbor freight or look at Amazon.com or eBay.


----------



## Woodman4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, but I was looking for a specific brand that would be recommended as well. I am using my Ipad and it doesn't have anything available on this APP in the profile section to add a location or such. 

I live in central Oregon and have a woodworking business doing anything the customer requests. I used to build homes and do remodels/additions as a carpenter in MN. I really would like to get a polisher/buffer because I may be awarded a bid for a restaurant in Portland doing all the tables and bars.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Check out the video on this page. http://www.autogeek.net/bupo.html?gclid=CKqxu73v8bwCFUcV7AodoFAAnw. I use a PC with a variety of different pads, depending on what I'm doing. I use it for autos and motorcycles as well as some woodworking finishes. The PC is rather easy, light orbital action and is one of the safest to use in terms of damaging paint. The product you are polishing can make a difference. Some thicker and softer woodworking finishes may not respond well to any heat caused by the abrasion. You have to stay away from sharp edges, proud profiles and smaller surfaces. I like 3M products.


----------



## Woodman4 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you everyone!


----------

